# English brake levers and pedal, free for shipping



## dweenk (Sep 12, 2018)

I have 2 steel brake levers, one Raleigh and one possibly Hercules. I also have a Hercules left pedal (missing the dust cap). I have no use for these, so I would like to pass them on. PM me if interested.


----------



## dweenk (Sep 14, 2018)

Update
The Hercules pedal has been claimed.


----------

